# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Semafor 2004

## Agim Doçi

SEMAFOR 2004

Tek semafori i rrugës time
Më zuri veshi një dialog
Kaloj një çift i zemëruar?!...
Një dashuri pa horizont!...

Ajo kaloj sa pa sinjalin
Dritën jeshile për kalimtar
As ktheu kokën të shihte djalin
Që mbeti vetëm në trotuar.

Unë kam plot miq të dashuruar
Shoqet e mija, janë gjithashtu.
I shoh të heshtur, pak të hutuar
I shkund nga supet: - A jeni këtu!?

Dikush i shmanget pyetjes time...
Dikush dy fjalë më thotë me zor
Lermë të lutem se ndjenja ime!
Ka humbur udhën në semafor!

----------


## Brari

fjala gur lumi  
rreze  dielli vargu
strofa lum Valbone
vjersha  Drin me vale
i fort je Agim Doci
Poet me pend te rralle

----------


## Acid_Burn

Gimi kij kujdes veni copy right se do ta mori naj kompozitor pa leje e kamee bo konge per festival...

Brari a thu Gimi me pende shkrun akoma ?? lol

----------


## Agim Doçi

Acid Burn

Me mijëra vargje që u kënduan
nuk kanë autor "shokun" Agim
Të vetmet këngë që mbijetuan
I shkroi i Madhi Anonim!

Brarin dhe ty Acid Burn ju dua shumë. Lus Zotin të ulemi sëtoku e të pijmë 3 kafe dhe 6 cigare në Tiranë...

----------


## Acid_Burn

Shume i dashur Agim!
Kenget qe mbajne tekstet e tua qarkullojne instiktivisht ne mendjet e shume njerezve... bile disa as nuk e dine qe kengeve te tyre me te dashura ju kane kaluar tekstet ne punishten e mjeshtrit Doci.... Me aq shume tekste qe ke shkruar ti dalngadale po shkon drejt anonimit. 

U ktheva me vrap me e kap kohen kur akoma ke te drejte me ndryshu mesazhin... Gimi te kam rixha ma spjego pak 3 kafe dhe 6 cigare secili apo... se me i nda si pak na bjen me duket... lol

Une lus Zotin qe te takohemi ndonje nat dimri e te bejme muhabet deri sa te na iki zeri.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Në më kërkofshi kur ju merr malli
Ja hipni vargut dhe vjerrshëroni
Në nargjilenë e Ali Pashajt
mua përherë do më takoni...

Kur tavlla e shpirtit të mbushet plot
tymi i cigares të mbuloj tavanin...
dhe nëse vargu s'u lidhet dot
kaloni natën tok me filxhanin...

Pini kafenë dhe psherëtini...
bile vetvehtes hidhni një fall!
dhe do zbuloni se unë Agimi
ju dua fort dhe kam shumë mall.

Gishtat e zverdhur nga nikotina
shpirti i zverdhur nga ikja e gjatë...
nëmni uha...dy ulërima!
Të zgjoj një Ditë...të shtyj një Natë!

Heu ta marrë dreqi, si qenka burri
sa më shumë plaket...zbutet ai.
Vetëm përlotja që del prej rrushi
sa më shumë plaket bëhet...raki!

Acid Burn i shkrova pa u menduar këto strofa...pra nga 3 kafe dhe nga 6 cigare sejcili!
Qafime Agimi

----------


## Acid_Burn

Dy burra plus nje
kafe po pine tok
Po dredhin dhe cigaret
po qeshin me lot

Njeri eshte Poeti
Tjetri eshte kripe deti
I treti mik i tyre
I shkoka muhabeti

Njerzit i shikojn
Dike e njohin mire
paskan ardhe ne qef
aha qenkan pire

jo jo miqt e mi
hic nuk kemi pi
qeshim se kemi mall
kemi ardhe ne shpi

e flasin gjith pasion
bejne dhe shume shaka
eshte thjesht Miqesi 
qe sblihet me para

ftesa e poetit 
I bashkoi sot te tre
me thuj me cilet rri
te tthem se cili je

Gimi te gjitha porosite i cova ne vend... vetem fall nuk di me hudh .. lol

----------


## Agim Doçi

Seç na zu rakija pa i mbushur gotat...
"na zu" nostalgjija malli prej njeriu.
shpifësit do na shajnë: qënkan dehur rrotat!
"Shishen" mesaduket Brari na e piu!...

Ne do i bëjmë hile.  Brarit mikut tonë
do ja hamë gjithë "mezet" fare pa ja zgjatë!
le ta pij rakinë, ne s'na bahet vonë
Ne do rrijmë me burra, ai të rrij me gratë...

----------


## Acid_Burn

Brari me shendet 
Gjithe shishen e thafte
Gjak e dhjam ju befte
Kush sna don plaste

Ne mezen e ndajm
Ca une e ca ti
Faqoret I perdorim
Kur dum me pi raki

----------


## Agim Doçi

Seç më plasi shpirti si buti me verë!...
Seç më dolën thinjat e nuk vura mend!
Ku ka humbur Brari, si kripa në gjellë!
Pije Acid Burni...pije mos u tremb!

Se do mblidhen shokët, do marrë vesht Forumi
Që po pijnë e "dehen" pa raki përpara!...
dhe do ngrihet ALBA...bash andej nga fundi
të na sjellë nga Shkodra nja dy fiq dhe arra!

ndoshta vjen dhe Loti. macja me gjith thonj
do vijnë gjithë poetët, zgjidhur nga "varg - onj"
do presin sinjalin para semaforit
Do ti bëjnë dhe ftesa Administratorit!

Do na vijë Shigjeta, me dhurata plot!
Do na sjellin meze, do qeshin me lot!
Pastja Festa ndizet na u deh Forumi
do na qeshë qyteti, do na tallë katuni...

Bini burra bini, lodra dhe tupanit!
U mbaru rakija, balli i kazanit!
Hajde merrni meze, nga bejtat e mija!
Se s'bahet qameti...nuk na shan kojshija!

----------


## Brari

Mir se ju gjej miqt e mi te mire
Lemza me ka zan kto 2 a 3 dite
Tash po e kuptoj se ju m'keni kujtue
e po me gezon se s'rrikeni pa mue
un  nuk ju harxhoj shume  ne ven e  raki
as ne qofte meze, me pak muj me u ngi
Boll me qen me shok e pralla me tregue
hajgare barsaleta ato me ngopin mue
i du un shokt e mire qe din cka asht shoqnia
i pi dhe dy tri gota e kurr sme zen rakia
boll mir Gim ke mendue me gra mu me me lan
se bota pa ato  si  QIELL pa yj e han
Por ehh  ku me i gjet ato qe un i due
mungesa shum kan marr. jan hup e avullue..
por mendjen pse e kemi .. 
me i rujt  t'shkretat kujtime
qe t'humbim  ne or te merzitshme..
ne te bukurat vegime..


..lol.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Vjeshta është në kulm të saj
dimro portës i afrohet....
një gërrnetë zuri me vaj
një kabà...dikush martohet!

Po martohet karkaleci
mblidhen pleshtat në Banket.
çohu Lasgush nga Poradeci
se për ty po ngre shëndet!

Po Lasgushi Madhështori
Nuk ka kohë të vij në Banket
Paska ikur vetë i gjori
dhe bën vjerrsha në Xhenet.

Po at'herë si mendon Brari
Acid  Burni të na thotë
pse kaq poshtë ka ra pazari?
Kaq e mbrapshtë u ba kjo Botë!?

Askërkush nuk vjen në sofër
me i shkru dy fjalë prej zorit
ndoshta Tema asht e varfër
apo kiuq asht Semafori!?...

Agim

----------


## Acid_Burn

Bota sillet rrotullohet
Vjeshta vjen pranvera shkon
Gjethet zverdhen  cdo gje plogshtohet
Shtegtojn miqt, shoket shtegtojn 

Ikim larg as vet se dime
Se ku shpirti do na prehet
Ku dolli do ngrejm prej gzimit
Der sa xhani te na dehet

Tonen sofer e perlyen
Ne nuk ditem qe ta ruajme
Erdhen pleshtat, morrat, cimkat
Defryn sa deshen pastaj shurruan

Ne vesh kenga me ka mbetur
Qan kjo zemer pa u ndal
Klarineta e Laver Bariut 
Ngjall kujtime sjell shum mall

Me miq shoke edhe me shoqe
Agimin prisnim me hare
Nsofren tone gzimi smungonte
Ah kjo vjeshte .. a ka pranver


Kush ma i pari e boni
Oh mer djal kurbetin
Allahi kurr mos ja dhasht 
Atij selametin

Violinen e kam prane
Telat dridhen gishtat qajn
Kenge vaji lemon harku
Qaj moj zemer qaj mor xhan

Nje shendet edhe pse larg
Me raki shpije po e coj
Rofshit miq kudo qe jeni
Ne prap sofra do na bashkoj

Vecse tash vjeshta ka ardhe
Pas saj dimri do na shkel
Semafori kuq ka mbet
Jeshil-lliku vjen ne pranver

----------


## Agim Doçi

Fantastike dhe tejet miqsore!
pres Brarin mandej do paguaj unë banketin (lol)

----------


## Acid_Burn

a e di Brari qe po e pret se.... lol

----------


## ALBA

Ne ket sofer, kush mos ardhte
Nusja djale mos i bafte
eshte nje kange dasme shkodrane
qe  i mbledh tan gjinien tane

Mirsejugjej ne ket sofer
tunjatjeta e mirserini
Agim Doci e Baca Brar
dhe ti  Acid Buletini (lol)

Mos kujtoni se kam ardh duar thate
nje shport plot e kam mbush
purinj , lakra turshi e pak gjize
nje byrek  e do bistak rrush

Mledh i kam nje shport me fiq
shkund i kam edhe do mana
dhe do kimca per voglushet
per rebelet kam do thana 


Motra  vllezer coni gotat
merjani kenges perpjet
nje kaba permetare
ta nigjojme gjithe lezet


shijoni jeten me se mire
per ket kohe qe ju ka mbet
se dhe kockat kur te vdesim
ne vend huj kan me na u tret


Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## Agim Doçi

ALBA - shpirti i xhaxhi Gimit je ti!
O Zot mos vdeksha pa të marrë ngrykë njiherë si bijën time. Je fantastike dhe padyshim je e tillë se je S H K O D R A N E !
Të përqafoj me mallë dhe prit se tesh po bahem gati me ardhë në festën tonë SEMAFOR 2004 i "armatosun" me humor dhe kangë që zor se harrohen. Të fala shumë e qafime në familje!

----------


## ALBA

> ALBA - shpirti i xhaxhi Gimit je ti!
> O Zot mos vdeksha pa të marrë ngrykë njiherë si bijën time. Je fantastike dhe padyshim je e tillë se je S H K O D R A N E !
> Të përqafoj me mallë dhe prit se tesh po bahem gati me ardhë në festën tonë SEMAFOR 2004 i "armatosun" me humor dhe kangë që zor se harrohen. Të fala shumë e qafime në familje!


Pershendetje xhaxhi Agim 
dhe une shume te perqafoj
nje puthje ne lule  t'ballit
si kur vajza jote ta dhuroj 

Doruntine do te behem
skam per t'len oxhak pa kerku
ku t'nigjoj zanin tand
kam me ardh e me bejtu (lol)

 :buzeqeshje:  
Pershendetje

----------


## Agim Doçi

Kur lexoj vargjet e tua 
padyshim kam kënaqësi
ndjej në shpirt që fort të dua, 
të kam xhan e të kam bij

Doruntina nga legjendat
thonë e pruni Kostandini
Ndërsa ty tek të gjith temat
të sjell malli dhe frymzimi

Ardhsh e bardhë ALAB shkodrane
se me vargun tand rinor
ke sjellë boll prej asaj ane
por na gjej nji krap madhor...

ta bajmë tavë si bahet në Shkodër
ti lpijm gishtat me lezet!
Mbi Rozafë që asht mbi kodër
Bejta sonte po na thrret!

Xhaxhi Gimi

----------


## Acid_Burn

o moj alba moj shkodrane
shporta zemres mos tu shterroft
me cka solle nder na bane
gzove miq e gzove shok

Gimin xhaxhi e therret
se ashtu ka qef dhe vet (lol)
Brarin me bac e rrespektove
i ka lezet dhe e nderove

ani mu Isa me bane
si t'shkoj n'men mori burrnesh?
jam ka dali me i lyp alltijat
edhe plisin me e ngjesh

vec nji sen rebel nuk jam
edhe pse 2 alltija kam
e kshu pra as n'men mos e coni
thana t'athta mu me m'dhan (lol)

ciftelin tash po e marr afer
kang kreshnikesh me ju knu
edhe ata ne sofer ulen
ndihen gjall tu kuvendu


a t'ju knoj Mujin e Halilin
per Zanat e Hajrin
a t'ju knoj per Bac Ademin
apo per Selman Kadrin

a t'ju knoj per Bec Sinanin
a per Gjergj Elez Alin
a t'ju knoj per fushat, pyjet, malet
per te pavdekshmin tone Naim

apo doni me ju knu
per Azemat gjoks shqiponja
si luftun per Shqiperin
aiiiiii pe kalli ciftelin

apo dojna me kercy 
shoten edhe rrugoven
n'kam ta ngrejm te gjith forumin
me curlen dhe lodren

dikur thash se vjeshte eshte tash
dhe se dimri po afron
harrova krejt se krejt e kunderta 
eshte ne hemisferen ton.

----------

